# Zywiec Porter Clone Recipie



## Dementedchook (4/10/10)

Hi everybody, 
having tried this beer and loved it I was dissapointed to find it's now being sold in stubbies instead of the 500ml flip tops. Still being sold at $5 a pop though. End result is I'm keen to find a good clone recipe. Extract, partial or all grain. I've done abit of digging on the net but havn't found much as yet.


----------



## jbowers (4/10/10)

Where are you getting yours from? I pay 75 dollars for a case of 24 330ml bottles. For a 9.5%ish percent beer, thats really damn good value.

That being said, would be interested in seeing what people think of cloning it.

All I know is that it's actually a lager. Baltic porters use a bottom fermenting yeast as far as i know.


----------



## Franko (4/10/10)

I had one of these puppies last night not a bad beer would also like to clone

Franko


----------



## Dementedchook (6/10/10)

This seems to be the problem, I can find a bunch of stuff of people asking if anyone has a clone and no actual recipes. Reckon I'll bookmark this and start experimenting using a chocolate porter or coffee porter as a base. 
Any clues appreciated!


----------



## beers (6/10/10)

B.C. said:


> Reckon I'll bookmark this and start experimenting using a chocolate porter or coffee porter as a base.
> Any clues appreciated!



You might want to start experimenting with Baltic Porter recipes instead as Zywiec is a Baltic Porter. 
http://www.thekgb.org/Forum/tabid/45/forum...ts/Default.aspx
http://www.brew-dudes.com/baltic-porter-recipe/315
http://www.brew-monkey.com/recipes/recipesbystyle.php?id=41

This thread has the Beer Captured recipe (you might need to join to read it in the replies) http://beeradvocate.com/forum/read/555467


----------



## aaronpetersen (6/10/10)

There's a recipe in this thread  for a Zywich BP by Bigfridge, which I assume is meant to be a Zywiec BP. I can't vouch for how good a clone it is as I haven't brewed it but it must be a pretty good drop in it's own right as it got 2nd place in the HAG comp.


----------

